# Openoffice 3.0 mit Riesenmenüschrift....

## alex00

HAbe Openoffice mit dem use-flag -kde emerged (wegen kde4) und habe nun riesige Menüschriften. Kann man das irgendwie beeinflussen.

----------

## franzf

Das liegt an dem GTK-Theme.

Installier dir mal x11-themes/gtk-theme-switch. Da kannst du dir auch ganz leicht neue themes von z.B. gnome-look.org installierne.

Und auch den Font einstellen. (Musst das "+" drückenen

----------

## alex00

Ok habe ich installiert aber wo finde ich das Teil jetzt?

----------

## franzf

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Ok habe ich installiert aber wo finde ich das Teil jetzt?

 

switch2

----------

